# Help me with the cheapest CPU Configuration.... ;-)



## Ajo (Jan 9, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 

Ans:Browsing... Thats it.. No games at all.. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 8K or less

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Noooooooooooo

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:XP

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:160 will do..

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
Ans:No

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:I need Proc+MB+HDD+RAM+Case+PSU

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:ASAP

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:An assembled one will do..

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Cochin, Kerala. Online is also fine..

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Give me the CHEAPEST one..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II X2 250|2750
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1)|2800
*RAM*
|G-skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT|750
*HDD*
|Seagate 250GB 7200.12|3400
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 400W|1900
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli(w/o psu)|1200
|
*Total*
|12800
That is way over your budget but if you can somehow get an old HDD or reuse one if you some spare HDD , use it. Thats the only way to cut the cost.As the lowest cost of a HDD right now is 3.4k. Which takes almost half of your budget.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

processor+mobo|intel atom D425KT|3300
ram|2gb ddr3 1333 kingston laptop|800
hard disk|Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB|1900
psu|cheap 500W|600
cabinet|cheap brand|500
total:7100

*www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=342&category_id=36

edit:i know hard disk price seems unusual but itbazaar site is selling 2tb 5900rpm seagate for ~5300 so may be hard disk prices are coming down.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 9, 2012)

@whitestar the price you have specified for HDD is not correct , please re-check it, and the ram is a laptop one , which you specified.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

i know about HD prices that's why i double checked.itbazaar site is being updated regularly so it is very hard to believe that they misquoted all hard disks prices on their site.still i would recommend contacting their customer care using phone or email to get clarification.

intel atom kit uses laptop ram because of its very small size.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 9, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



Thanks Rajat.
What if i go for a 160 GB or even 80 GB HDD?
And what about the Case& PSU? I think Intex is much cheaper..


----------



## Ajo (Jan 9, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> processor+mobo|intel atom D425KT|3300
> ram|2gb ddr3 1333 kingston laptop|800
> hard disk|Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB|1900
> psu|cheap 500W|600
> ...



Looks like something i was looking for..


----------



## Cilus (Jan 9, 2012)

I think an AMD Brazos based config will provide better performance, especially in Multimedia than the Intel Atom based config.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

i am not sure about hard disk price so my suggestion is don't buy a hard disk now unless it is absolutely necessary.hard disk prices are expected to come down in 2-3 months.in markets it is very hard to find HD below 250gb now-a-days & even i am under the impression that it costs ~3600.contact itbazaar first to confirm the price of hard disk & post their reply here too to clear the pricing issue for others including myself.

@cilus,is it possible to fit brazos setp along with psu,cabinet & hard disk within 8000 since i am not familiar with any config priced similar to atom kit.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

in Indore in 1.5k you can get a PIII. In 8k u can probably open up a small cyber cafe.. hehehe!   

kidding - +1 for cilus - u shud go for brazos...


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

Brazos would be like Rs. 7000 for the motherboard itself.

Intel Atom is slow. Very very slow infact.

Go with what RajatGod suggested. It is worth it. Intex PSU? Not at all recommended but you shall be fine with low power configs.

Do read this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supp...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2012)

you are right about intel atom being slow but for browsing & simple multimedia it is alright.i myself am using the same config which i suggested as i haven't assembled g620 system yet  i can browse using firefox with noscript addon & 10-12 tabs with media player in background playing sd videos/mp3 & avg cpu usage is ~40%.i have kept this system on 24*7 since 5th jan 11AM on a cheap 550W generic psu,that's 120 hours & going on


----------



## Ajo (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, 

What about this config?



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD SEMPRON 145|2000
*Motherboard*
|Jetway - NVIDIA nForce 7025-630a |2200
*RAM*
|2GB CORSAIR DDR3 RAM VS2GB1333D3|700
*HDD*
|Western Digital Caviar Blue 250GB|1800(Not Sure)
*Case*
|Zebronics Singh Cabinet + SMPS|1500
|
*Total*
|8200


----------



## ico (Jan 10, 2012)

Fine for basic purpose. But do pick up a two core Athlon II X2. Only 900 Rs. more and worth it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2012)

spending 300 more on mobo to get Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) is much better choice because you get a mobo which is new with more powerful integrated graphics & future proof as you can install new amd processors too in this mobo in future.also you can save some money on cabinet & smps by getting a cheap local brand cabinet(~500) & smps(~600).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

^yeah, and look for its rev3.1 only, not rev4.0!


----------



## Ajo (Jan 11, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.theitbazaar.com/store/our-shop...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=342&category_id=36
> 
> edit:i know hard disk price seems unusual but itbazaar site is selling 2tb 5900rpm seagate for ~5300 so may be hard disk prices are coming down.



It seems that was some old data which was not changed. So HDD below 3000 looks out of scope. Have to change the config again to adjust that amount.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2012)

if all you need to do is browsing then you can do without a hard disk by using a linux live cd.you can run the system from linux live cd as it uses ram(& 2gb is more than enough).you can connect pen drive to save downloaded data & can also play mp3 files & common video files.if you can buy 2nd hand stuff then you can get a used dual core intel processor & mobo for less than 2000.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 12, 2012)

How about this combo:
Flipkart: Viotech 3200+ Version 6.x / VIA VX900 Chipset / VIA C7-D 1.8 GHz Processor: Combo Motherboard

Even supports DDR3 RAM and PCIe Graphics Card.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ Ya, for normal surfing and downloading, the VIA C 7-D 1.8 GHz is a good option, especially for the price. But again, the performance is limited like Intel Atom processors. So running any demanding task on it is not a good idea.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2012)

I recommend upping the budget a little bit and going for amd e350 barebone or the brazos platform. Its best for casual computing and also has potential to deliver a rich multimedia experience.


----------



## Ajo (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys,

What about this?

Via CPU @ 5,499 with 1 Year Warranty Very Low Cost | eBay


----------



## Ajo (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi all.. I have decided to go ahead with this...



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD SEMPRON 145|1875
*Motherboard*
|Jetway - NVIDIA nForce 7025-630a |2200
*RAM*
|Hynix 2GB DDR3 RAM|590
*HDD*
|Western Digital 80 GB|1800
*Case*
|Intex|900
*KeyBoard+Mouse*
|Frontech|280
*Speakers*
|Creative A35|360

|
*Total*
|7980
Please give your comments


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

^Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2.6k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 2, 2012)

spend 100 more & get corsair Ram which is a much better option. All the corsair rams come with limited life time warranty which is actually 10 years.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2012)

Ajo said:


> Hi all.. I have decided to go ahead with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Get the motherboard as mentioned by Jaskanwar. Get this processor. Yes it's way over budget but very much recommended 
AMD ATHLON II X2 260


----------



## Ajo (Feb 3, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P (rev. 3.1) @ 2.6k



What are the advantages?



whitestar_999 said:


> spend 100 more & get corsair Ram which is a much better option. All the corsair rams come with limited life time warranty which is actually 10 years.



Was thinking about that.. will go for Corsair@670..

Thanks..



thetechfreak said:


> Get the motherboard as mentioned by Jaskanwar. Get this processor. Yes it's way over budget but very much recommended
> AMD ATHLON II X2 260



Nope..it is almost double the price..

Athlon II X2 245 @2.45k was methioned here..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...eed-pc-internet-surfing-occasional-skype.html

Is it available online?


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 3, 2012)

Ajo said:


> What are the advantages?



the socket is AM3+ i.e. you can drop a FX processor and it'll work fine.


----------



## funskar (Feb 3, 2012)

i can offer u hitachi 250gb hdd for 2.2k


----------



## Ajo (Feb 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> the socket is AM3+ i.e. you can drop a FX processor and it'll work fine.



Thanks..
Not planning to upgrade any time soon.. Anything else?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 3, 2012)

gigabyte has better build quality.it has 1gbps/1000mbps lan which is 10 times faster than 100mbps lan on jetway.it has 760G graphics which is newer & better than geforce 6200 graphics on jetway.it has an extra pci-e 1x slot.it has 6 sata ports while jetway has only 2.it has dvi-d video output port which jetway is missing.


----------



## Ajo (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks again.. i will go with Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P


----------



## tmbsundar (Mar 30, 2012)

I know it's a old thread. But, curious. Had anybody got success with unlocking Sempron? Will the Gigabyte board facilitate that?


----------

